# My Shockley Expandable Slingshot Review



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*Crutch as Sling*:

The use of an extendable crutch is a good one and one that has been done years before. The varying fork length slingshot has its pluses for shooing power, shooting comfort and for storage. Shockley's basic idea is a good one, but the items used to transform that idea to a commercial product in my opinion need improvement.

*Shockley's Sling*:

I must be very honest, I was ready to rip this thing apart, after all I have read and from Shockley's pictures, this thing looked very unsafe and looked like it was just thrown together ...... but this is not true, I was wrong. Even though "Home Depot" items are used, it is put together quite well. Heavy duty fasteners are used and locked into place securely (as long as vibration does not loosen them).

Fit and finish are not up to my standards by a long shot, and probably most customers, but it is a workable sling. Mr. Shockley put some time and effort into making a solid sling out of household items, but he could do so much, much better I feel. The use of electrical tape and hose clamps as fasteners and coverings are not a way to make your slingshot bullet proof. There are much better attachment methods .... look at commercially made crutches and see what those manufactures do. One item to add, the area between the sliding crutch tubes needs a thin shrink tubing shim as the sling rattles, this noise is not good in a hunting slingshot and "NOISE" is associated with a product that is not well designed, has loose tolerances or something is coming loose ..... just ask archery folks about noise (my background) !

IMHO, there is a need to a look at "what can go wrong" and fix it, attachment methods vary, but they must be secure and of a type that have a mechanical lock or stop, so they can't come loose. Lock nuts and lock washers work great, and are used for many applications, but with vibration transferring to every part of the sling on every shot ... things come loose, and it is easy not to notice. The first "T" bracket that comes loose or eye bolt that was not tested for sheer strength breaks and hurts someone, you WILL "$" get the message, just ask Daisy from a few years ago ! At minimum the lock washers should be staked so they can't loosen and possibly come off. The crutch itself is quite strong and I have no problems with that, the fact that the catch and release buttons are hidden on the fork side under the handle wrapping and do not let the end user see if both sides are fully engaged .... that could be a problem. The grip is just a block of wood that badly needs ergonomics in my opinion, at least I would have made an adapter so an M-16 style grip could be used ! You may be able to fasten a grip adapter that you get off the net ?

What sets a commercial product apart from a "Garage Product" in almost all cases is fit and finish and the using of attachments/parts that the average guy off the street can't buy at "Home Depot" or if they can be purchased there, they are fabricated/altered in such a way so the client doesn't realize he is paying for fasteners from a box hardware store. Using a metal "T" bracket for an arm brace, with no adjustability and not padded ... for a commercial product ?, that for me is unacceptable ....... Even though the product "WORKS", in the commercial world, that is not enough.
Again, Mr. Shockley made a very strong, yet for lack of a better term "crude" slingshot. I wish he would make some improvements on the fit and finish side to make it a more eye appealing and sellable.

*Shooting*:

I very much like the adjustability idea and I would probably end up using it mostly with about an 6-8 inch extension just because I like the feel. This idea is nice and I like it, and I think it would/will make a good and powerful hunting sling.

Upon shooting I did not encounter any problems and ammo flew out of there because of the extended power band stretch length. The forks were strong enough, but I very much feel that the forks need to be able to pivot or have adjustability, if you should hold this sling conventional style (straight up and down) you would be pulling at an angle and be susceptible to fork hits ... two other notes on the forks, I thought that because of the extended fork I would be getting lift, but that was not the case, the forks are low enough to keep forces going pretty much straight back, yet have enough height to use the heaviest of ammo you would normally use. A feature Mr. Shockley should advertise if he ever goes into earnest production. On the other issue, the attachment method should be changed as I had to re-adjust the bands every time I shot, there are all kinds of attachment methods that can be used.As mentioned above, the metal "T" arm brace has to be fabricated differently, the height is fine but fit, finish and comfort are nowhere to be found, I wish it was more ergonomically shaped and adjustable at least.

Everything held up well while shooting and I did not notice any bending of the slingshot crutch platform, just rattling as previously stated.

*What I would Do*:

If I was to make this sling, I would use crutches that can be purchased on the net with forearm bracket and handles already installed, made to withstand + ~250lbs of weight, These crutches look nice, come in colors and would be saleable. This would be an ultra clean looking sling foundation, made of quality parts. The cost of these are in the neighborhood of $50.00 -$60.00 for two on the less expensive side.
At this point the only thing needed is a strong internal or external attachment method for a fork (rotating or adjustable) ... using an attachment method that can't come off over time.

*Photos*:

Below show the attachments of the fork, lack of ergonomics and padding on forearm brace and the fastening using cable clamps and covered with electrical tape on the Shockley sling.





















Below is a Bill "Texshooter" Herriman "Crutch Star" sling along side of his Bazooka Star Slings ... look at how clean, simple and sound of design these are !















*Mr. Shockley*:

I hope this is taken as constructive criticism and I hope to see, not only for liability and marketability reasons, you make improvements in your next generation of slings. IMHO you have a product that could do well for you, if it was cleaner in design and had more marketable features as noted above.

Thank you for the opportunity for this review.

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Good, honest review, Wll.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Take it to heart, Shockley...your recipe for commercial viability.

Thanks for the time put into this, Wll; a solid, useful review.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Very good, detailed review.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Wll, a well thought out and objective review. I am refraining from commenting on any specific points as I don't want to taint a neutral source of constructive criticism for mr shockley. I commend you on a complete review. The time and effort that you put forth in this review is evident. Well done.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely someone sharing to be helpful. Good info for anyone.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

I have some ideas to improve at least a few of the areas you mention. Really appreciate the constructive criticism. You put lots of time and thought. Thanks man! The one thing that I'm a bit surprised to hear is that the thick hammer handle "badly needs ergonomics". Personally, I find these the most comfortable and ergonomic kinds of handles to hold! especially for heavier bands.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I hope that your long honest and well written reveiw does not turn into yet another debate. It was a good reveiw and I enjoyed reading. Thankyou ver much.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Very nicely done


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Good, honest review, Wll.


This.

back to work.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like how you put it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i think that was a good non biased review he started out with no expectations and gave a good honest point by point review,for bill and Shockley both that is very cool,no picking apart of everything word for word,this pass around review has turned out to be really cool and i have enjoyed every review and rebuttal i think that every time the review has been honest and not given with any precluded animosity way to go guys,if i missed any particular review and if i made a mistake i apologize


----------

